# Dogs and Car Rental



## derekcor (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi

Anyone know any car hire companies tolerant to dogs? I tried Enterprise in view of their caravan club association, but they said no!

Any help appreciated

Thanks

Derek


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

At risk of exposing my anarchic side Derek, there are some occasions when it's best not to ask the question if you think you will not like the answer! 8O 8O 

We would carry our dog in her canvas cage, so there would be no trace of her having been in the car, so I would not feel at all guilty. (Welsh Terrier.)

If she was a huge Labrador who couldn't keep out of muddy ditches, and was too big for a cage, that would obviously be a very different situation.

Common sense and consideration are the most appropriate attributes here I think. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Plenty of covers and a clean before returning the vehicle  
Simples :lol:


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

we used enterprise last year for the one way journey to collect the mh, never asked and Boris travelled in his canvas crate, but when we dropped the car off it was evident he was there and no one passed comment 8O


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Our hairy permanent moulting mutt has plenty of covers and we don't ask the question. :wink: 

You're paying for a service, the hire company are charging you for a service. Some they win some they lose!


----------



## Paludic (Apr 17, 2007)

hi 
I've previously hired a transit van rather than a car.....this was in france when our motorcaravan broke down - and we needed transport before being put on a low loader back to UK, to get to the vets appointment for treatment.
It was a bit of a shock at the time, but actually having done it once - I'd do it again - if you have more than one dog (like us) or extremely large/hairy....

Flattened carboard boxes in the back made it non-slippy for the dogs, and wet footprints no problem! We even threw in one of their blankets for comfort (so we thought) - they ignored it and preferred to lie on the cardboard.

As the transit was "open plan" the dogs weren't shut in away from us. There were even eyelet places we could have secured travel harnesses if we'd been that organised!

best wishes
Sally


----------



## Levvo001 (Jun 11, 2009)

Speaking as the owner of a car rental business, the basic answer is it depends on the dog! 

We don't mind dogs on certain grounds:

1. There is no "doggy smell" when the car is returned
2. There isn't excessive dog hair in evidence. 

I wouldn't allow certain dogs in our cars - some breeds are worse than others at leaving hair - Irish Wolfhounds are an example, but short haired breeds are usually ok. 

The rental agreement states that if the car is returned excessively dirty, we have the right to charge for extra cleaning. 

So it's a qualified yes...!


----------



## djjsss (Jan 13, 2010)

Have to agree with Sally, just hire a van instead, put a blanket on the floor and secure a cage in place. 

dos'nt matter how hairy the dog it takes minutes to brush out, spray a bit of febreeze and no one knows the difference. 

And its usually cheaper  

Regards

Derek


----------



## derekcor (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all your advice. Dog is a Beardie, clean and well behaved (most of the time)

I think we will use canvas carrier and ask no questions of the hirer! It seems as long as vehicle is returned clean and smelling fresh then should be no problem, even with Enterprise!

One again Thanks

Derek


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Enterprise*

Hi

I would suggest phoning the Enterprise branch direct. I asked the question and was told it was not a problem. There is no mention of "no pets" on the paperwork either. (I have an Enterprise car today)

I do know other firms that have expressly stated on the paperwork, and indeed in the car by way of stickers, "no pets"

Russell


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I had to hire a car a few weeks ago and had to take our Border Collie with us. She is very well behaved and lay in one of the rear footwells during the journey.

Before returning the car (Hertz) I gave the car a clean and removed the hairs she had left with a piece of wet kitchen roll.

You know how your dog will behave. If you can return the car as if no dog has been in it there will not be an issue...go for it!

Stewart


----------

